# First Smoke...Beer Can Chicken...Q-View



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess technically this is still my first smoke, because it was smoking along with my chicken bacon bites. 

So, I had the smoker (MES 40) at 275 deg., and the chicken his 160 internally at about the 2 hour mark.  Chickens were real cheap at pathmark (95cents a pound) less than 5 bucks for this 5 pound bird!  My rub was garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, salt, pepper.  Needed much more of everything!! I did however use my new home brew beer as the beer can beer! 

So if you see my previous thread with the Chicken Bacon bites, you know I had som issues with my smoke.  From the help given so far, I know I need to get the AMS really well lit, because my smoke flavor was lacking, and my rub was ok at best. Next time I need to put way more rub on, and the smoke needs to be kicked up.  But it was fun, and cant wait to do it again.








Homemade beer, and way to little rub! Also should have dried the chicken much better before the rub!







30 min in. (Hickory)







All done!







Was maybe the most moist chicken ever (pics dont do the moistness justice), but the flavor was short... Need to make the proper changes and get the flavor up!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2011)

It sure looks good from here!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good from the other side of the Delaware too!!

Keep it up, they'll soon be perfect!   Then you'll have a heck of a time trying to do it better!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jun 6, 2011)

Great looking bird.


----------



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

Forgot to say that the thing that I think made the bird moist...I put pads of butter between the skin and meat before smoking!  Mmmmmm butter!


----------



## venture (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like you are headed in the right direction.  As to keeping the AMNS lit, be sure you have airflow to allow it to burn.  Also, I have had only one smoke with a problem and it was NOT with the AMNS.  It was because of a tricky butane torch which wasn't giving a good light to start with.  I have switched to a propane torch with a pencil tip and all is good now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pittman (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Venture! It was the torch, I have since gotten a new butane torch.  Much better now!


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Forgot to say that the thing that I think made the bird moist...I put pads of butter between the skin and meat before smoking!  Mmmmmm butter!




I do the same but mix some of my rub in with the butter helps out a lot with the flavor.  That bird looks way better than my first smoked bird.


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Yummy looking yardbird.


----------



## venture (Jun 15, 2011)

Now we got people playing with their meat?  With butter and spices yet?  Hmmmm

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pittman (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip ECTO1!!! It's the simple little tips I love about the forum that really help!!


----------

